# paranoia



## spatulahunter (Nov 30, 2004)

Anyone in the MAs ever get paraniod that someone is trying to break in or something along that line? Last night i had a little episode, I heard a loud crash  from my bedroom that sounded like it was somewhere around my house. I grabbed my knife and proceeded to search my whole house up and down ( i live with my sister and mom and sometimes i worry about them). Im by no means a paranoid freak or anything i just heard something really strange and got freaked out by it especially when i couldnt find anything that could have caused it. Anyone else ever have similiar experiences?


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 30, 2004)

Happens to me.  Gawd, am I paranoid?  Great!  Another problem to address ....

 Actually, I don't think you're paranoid for investigating for a possible intruder.  I'm a little more relaxed now, actually, because it's usually my cat.


----------



## someguy (Nov 30, 2004)

For me it would go something like this.
Sleeping...
Hear a crash and wake up.
It's probably my cat knocking something down.
Another crash
Yup with out a doubt he is fighting my sisters cat.
Sigh
Back to sleep.

Now if I hear some on in the house when no one is supposed to be.  Then I freak out a bit.  This has happend.  What was the end result of it
I realize my dad is home from a trip a lot earlier than he was suppoosed to be but was getting in at a strange hour and trying not to wake me up.


----------



## cashwo (Nov 30, 2004)

spatulahunter said:
			
		

> Anyone in the MAs ever get paraniod that someone is trying to break in or something along that line? Last night i had a little episode, I heard a loud crash from my bedroom that sounded like it was somewhere around my house. I grabbed my knife and proceeded to search my whole house up and down ( i live with my sister and mom and sometimes i worry about them). Im by no means a paranoid freak or anything i just heard something really strange and got freaked out by it especially when i couldnt find anything that could have caused it. Anyone else ever have similiar experiences?


This has happened a couple times to me. I can't wait to buy a house in the country and get away from living in apartments.


----------



## dearnis.com (Nov 30, 2004)

Awareness isn't paranoia....  I will usuually leave the dogs bark, but when the tempo or tone changes in a certain way, esp. at odd hours, it is time for me to go see what is going on.  And yes, I was much worse when I lived in the city.


----------



## modarnis (Nov 30, 2004)

Yes you were Chad.  I remember a stolen car stereo and you having an impromptu sleepout :mp5:


----------



## dearnis.com (Nov 30, 2004)

Your point?  There were plenty of other incidents before you joined me in what was then the nation's murder capital.
 :idunno:


----------



## Vadim (Nov 30, 2004)

It is always good to be aware of what is going on. I would not call it paranoia. In my situation I have three rottweilers who would welcome any intruder that came into my house :deadhorse . 

-Vadim


----------



## spatulahunter (Nov 30, 2004)

well its good to know that i dont seem crazy, i was pretty freaked out. I guess ill never know what caused the noise


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 30, 2004)

Just because you're paranoid, it doesn't mean someone isn't out to get you.

 Cthulhu


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Nov 30, 2004)

I have always been paranoid - or worried about things like that.  Noises at night do wake me up.  Having a dog, who has a better sense of hearing and smell - and sight, at night - comforts me a little - I know he'll let me know if something is amiss.


I want another dog.  Sigh.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Nov 30, 2004)

I've literally done house searches with a gun at the ready.  But only twice in twenty years.  When in doubt, check it out.  You're not paranoid.  You're being cautious.  

Unless, of course, you suspect it to be government agents trying to tap your phone or aliens trying to abduct you.  

But both times I chased them off with my gun...so it worked out okay.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## spatulahunter (Nov 30, 2004)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> Unless, of course, you suspect it to be government agents trying to tap your phone or aliens trying to abduct you.
> 
> 
> Steve



now im really freaked out how did you know that govt aliens were trying to do that...........do you also know about the rabbit that tells me to burn things?!?!?!? :erg:  :erg:


----------



## Bod (Dec 1, 2004)

Check out branches that have grown too long over the summer, and are banging against your roof or walls now the weather is turning.

But once you've discounted pets, trees, govt. aliens, blue ice, earthquakes and family coming in late and drunk, you may be being burgled. Check it out cautiously. Otherwise it's just a poltergeist. Who you gonna call....?


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 1, 2004)

Environmental Awareness.. 2nd EPAK Preparatory Consideration.  

Absolutely not paranoid 

Seig and I live in a very volatile neighborhood..our Alarms are  a black lab and pit bull who bark at every sound outside.. we've had some experiences that have provoked him to grab the handgun and go investigate.. usually just a drunk stumbling around.. but there's been a few actual moments where it was warranted..

Nothing invokes fear more than a threat to our homes where our loved ones and of course our SELF should feel safe and secure.. Being aware of the normal daily sounds, movements of neighbors, sounds of nature etc.. becomes 2nd nature.. it's when things are out of balance and the good ole Fight or Flight turns on.. And our training may have to be implemented.   It's all good 

~Tess


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 1, 2004)

I tend to be more paranoid than I thought, I guess.  I keep the doors locked at all times - whether I'm home or not.  My 11 year old daughter must walk around the corner to get to her bus stop and I walk her part of the way there - until we're about 400 feet from the stop and I can see her get to the group of kids and I usually hang around until the bus gets her.  No other parent I know does this.  

 In Oregon, last year, you might have heard of Ashley Pond and Miranda Gaddis - they are two young girls who were killed by someone they both knew while waiting for the bus at their school bus stop (the guy lived right by the stop). 

 Anyway, I asked her if it bothered her that I walk her she said no, not usually.  Well, lo and behold the news just put on two days ago that on Thanksgiving night aroung 7:00 pm an attempted rape occured - right around the corner.

 As soon as I think I'm paranoid, I hear something like this that hits close to home and I suddenly just don't feel paranoid anymore.


----------



## tongsau (Feb 7, 2005)

There's a word for people who think everyone is conspiring against them - perceptive! - Woody Allen, Curse of the Jade Scorpion


----------



## Knifehand (Feb 7, 2005)

In my room, i have 1 katana, 1 Tonto, a Broadsword, and a very sharp decorative dagger with four spiny tips. Hack'un Slash'um Stab him in the eye type deal. Couple of side hand strikes and a palm heel to the nose will put him down at least. If not... there is a lot of junk to throw. I'm bound to hit something important. 

Anyways... i have scouted my house for El Chupacabra or some intruder more than once. I mean, come on... i live on the outskirts of Flint Michigan.... There was a murder less than a mile from my house... and a shoot out down the street (in flint).


----------



## Gray Phoenix (Feb 8, 2005)

There have been times when I have over reacted and there have been times when I should have reacted. I regret both. However, keeping myself aware of my surroundings and learning to highten my sense of awareness is helping to remedy the situation. I am learning to "trust my gut". 

I once saw a woman getting beaten by someone. I think it was a husband or boyfriend, but whatever it was I was just a boy and couldnt do anything. My parents refused to get involved, much to my dismay.

I have been chased by bullys and gangs and have been beaten by both.
Paranoia is a term reserved for those who know but cant control themselves.
Wary is a term for those who know what can and will happen in due time.
Dead is a term for those who choose to ignore the obvious.

Take care of yourselves. My experience tells me that no one else will.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Feb 8, 2005)

Knifehand said:
			
		

> In my room, i have 1 katana, 1 Tonto, a Broadsword, and a very sharp decorative dagger with four spiny tips. Hack'un Slash'um Stab him in the eye type deal. Couple of side hand strikes and a palm heel to the nose will put him down at least. If not... there is a lot of junk to throw. I'm bound to hit something important.
> 
> Anyways... i have scouted my house for El Chupacabra or some intruder more than once. I mean, come on... i live on the outskirts of Flint Michigan.... There was a murder less than a mile from my house... and a shoot out down the street (in flint).


Nice, but it doesn't win the paranoia award.  I sleep with a 12 gauge pump shotgun under my side of the bed, a Colt M4 carbine on the dresser and Ak47 in the corner (not to mention the other assorted firearms in gun safe).  People think i'm a bit extreme.  It's not that I actually think i'm going to get attacked in my home, but if I do, it'll be a full scale war.  Of course i've had dozens of felons tell me that they are going to pay me a visit when they get out of jail.  I always tell them not to bring any help they care too much about, because i'm going to bury all of them in my backyard.  Paranoia is just extreme vigilance.  Every time I walk out of my house I prepare myself mentally for "what if".  I don't walk in fear, I just walk in preparation, always aware of the weight of the Glock .40 on my hip.  Like the Dog Brothers say "Walk as a warrior all the days of your life".


----------



## Adept (Feb 8, 2005)

Or as I like to say - Always live in condition yellow.

 I'd like to keep an arsenal like that where I could access it easily, but not only do I consider it unsafe (I constantly have very irresponsible people in my house that I would not trust with any kind of weapon) it is also unfortunately illegal.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Feb 9, 2005)

Adept said:
			
		

> Or as I like to say - Always live in condition yellow.
> 
> I'd like to keep an arsenal like that where I could access it easily, but not only do I consider it unsafe (I constantly have very irresponsible people in my house that I would not trust with any kind of weapon) it is also unfortunately illegal.


I don't allow irresponsible people in my home.  It is a sad state of affairs, though, that in certain areas of the country and the world, law abiding citizens are denied the tools of freedom and security.  

As a law enforcement officer myself, I support the right of law abiding citizens to keep and bear arms.  I never fear an armed law abiding citizen.  The people that would harm me, don't legally own firearms anyway.


----------



## Adept (Feb 9, 2005)

sgtmac_46 said:
			
		

> I don't allow irresponsible people in my home.


 Unfortunately, I share a home with my partner. Some of her relatives are very young children, and some more just plain morons. While I try and keep the morons out, sometimes you have to make sacrifices for the sake of a harmonious relationship. Added to that, I live across the road from a pub so if me and the boys ever have a party, it's at my place. And who knows what could happen after a few too many drinks.



> It is a sad state of affairs, though, that in certain areas of the country and the world, law abiding citizens are denied the tools of freedom and security.
> 
> As a law enforcement officer myself, I support the right of law abiding citizens to keep and bear arms. I never fear an armed law abiding citizen. The people that would harm me, don't legally own firearms anyway.


 Amen to that. It makes me ill to think that our society is so blatantly anti-gun that our government can assume we are all potential criminals, and restrict our access to legally owned firearms. So much for the burden of proof.


----------



## still learning (Feb 9, 2005)

Hello, Loud crashes and noises, .. that wakes you up will give most people a scare. A friend heard such a noise and crank his shotgun, the intruder heard the crank of the shotgun and was out the door before he could leave his bedroom. Noises has woke us up before and does scare you because you mind is thinking there might be someone in the house breaking-in. Luckly it was the wind,dog or a object that fell to the floor that was leaning on something. I do keep a Mag light with 5-C batteries long next to my bed. Never know when you will need a light? ......Aloha


----------



## Tidy_Sammy (Feb 10, 2005)

I've had similar things happen before, I do tend to check it out, better safe than sorry, that's what I say.


----------



## Danjo (Feb 12, 2005)

I only investigate the noises after dressing in my Ninja hood. That way, they can't see me coming. (The hood is lined with tin foil in case it is aliens trying to read my thoughts).


----------

